# New from the Gold Coast In Australia



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and Jackson 
We have more than a few Australian members so feel right at home


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum! 

We'd love to see pictures of Jackson once you feel settled.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to you and Jackson! This forum is full of great people willing to share advice


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome from australia!!! i have alwasy wanted to go there. i bet its beautiful!!! glad you found us. if you need anything we are alwasy here to help!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!!


----------

